# Gute Seite für Laptop Akkus?



## Iceananas (19. Juli 2010)

*Gute Seite für Laptop Akkus?*

Hallihallo!

Mein Akku hat sich gestern verabschiedet... er lädt nicht mehr und entladen tut er sich auch nicht, sprich ich kann ihn einfach nicht mehr benutzen  

Während ich versuchen werde, den Hersteller zu kontaktieren (ich glaube Akku fällt sowieso unter Verschleißteil und sind von der Garantie ausgeschlossen) würde ich gerne wissen, ob einer von euch einen guten Online Shop, der Ersatzakkus verkauft, kennt.

Beim Hersteller könnte ich einen Originalakku kaufen, der allerdings sehr teuer ist: Acer Store - Germany - Timeline 6-Zellen Akku - Schwarz

Vielen Dank allen


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gute Seite für Laptop Akkus?*

Akkus sind immer teuer - vor allem originale. Es gibt Nachbauten, aber ob die was taugen...? Für welches Notebooks brauchst Du denn welche? Hier kannst Du mal ins Suchfeld die vier Ziffern des Modellnamens zB 3810 oder auch 3810T eingeben und dann noch "Auch in Beschreibung suchen" ankreuzen: Notebookzubehör/Akkus original Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

hier das gleiche mit nachbauakkus: Notebookzubehör/Akkus kompatibel Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


und wenn der Akku nicht mal 6 Monate alt ist, kannst Du den evlt. doch noch erfolgreich reklamieren.


----------



## Superwip (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gute Seite für Laptop Akkus?*

Für Akkus müsste dringend mal ein Standard her, für Notebook-) Netzteile am besten auch; bei PCs klappt es (mit letzterem) ja auch

Für PCs mit größeren Akkus könnte man einfach mehrere Standardakkus kombinieren oder, wie schon bei vielen Herstellern zu sehen große Akkus, die dann einfach etwas überstehen, bei Netzteilen könnte man 3-4 Normen für unterschiedliche größe/Stromverbrauchsklassen einführen

Es muss nur mal irgendein Hersteller kommen und damit anfangen mal alle Akkus seiner eigenen Laptops kompatibel zu gestalten, das wäre sicher erfolgreich und fände bald Nachahmer, oft gibt es ja noch für jede Modellreihe einen eigenen Akku...


----------



## Iceananas (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gute Seite für Laptop Akkus?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Akkus sind immer teuer - vor allem originale. Es gibt Nachbauten, aber ob die was taugen...? Für welches Notebooks brauchst Du denn welche? Hier kannst Du mal ins Suchfeld die vier Ziffern des Modellnamens zB 3810 oder auch 3810T eingeben und dann noch "Auch in Beschreibung suchen" ankreuzen: Notebookzubehör/Akkus original Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> hier das gleiche mit nachbauakkus: Notebookzubehör/Akkus kompatibel Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> ...



Geizhals habe ich schon probiert, aber wenn ich "3810T" eingebe, dann kommen einfach gar keiner Ergebnisse.

Ich habe ein wenig recherchiert, der Originalakku scheint man für 70€ und ein paar Zerquetschte zu bekommen: Yatego - Original Akku Acer Aspire 3810T 3810TZ 4810T was ich noch am ehesten machen würde denke ich, Nachbauten(?) gibts für 60€: 6Cell Acer Aspire 3810T, 4810T, 5810T Timeline Laptop akku [Acer Aspire 3810T] - €58.88 : Laptop akku, Notebook Akku, Werkzeug Akkus, Laptop Tastatur, Camera Akku, GPS Akku

Ich dachte vielleicht kenn einer einen zuverlässigen Shop, bei dem man sicher was bestellen kann... sonst müsste ich es auf gute Glück probieren.


Der Akku läuft schon seit einem Jahr fast jeden Tag, da sind die 500 Ladezyklen schnell voll, denke einfach, dass der Akku an Altersschwäche gestorben ist, obwohl er, bevor er sich verabschiedet hat, noch gut 6-7 Stunde Laufzeit gebracht hat...


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gute Seite für Laptop Akkus?*

Wenn Du den jeden tag benuzt hast, kann das natürlich sein, dass der verbraucht ist.

Wegen der shops: du kannst halt zB bei geizhals nachsehen, wie gut der shop bewertet wurde. macht natürich bei rel. Bewertungen dann nicht mehr soooo viel Sinn...


----------

